# Photochromic fishing line? or what?



## Shred Ready (Dec 16, 2009)

so im shooting still shots for a product catalog and need to use a "string" to hang the items from, and preferably one that will not show up at all in my shots even with the use of strobes.......i have used fishing line, and can edit the string out of the shots, but was wondering if there was some sort of "wonder line" that existed to anyones knowledge.
any help is a big thanks!
-shred ready


----------



## AUZambo (Dec 16, 2009)

How heavy are the items? I know there is some sort of "wonder line" that magicians/illusionists use to pull the floating ball trick...but I have no idea how strong it is.


----------



## jbylake (Dec 16, 2009)

Just for the heck of it, buy some "ultra-lite" 2 lb. test strength.  Can get a reel of it at Wal-Mart for $3 or 4 dollars.  Get the "low visibility" type.  I've caught 4 - 6 lb. fish with the stuff, so don't let the 2lb. test scare you, just be very gentle when lowering the product so the line dosen't jerk, at when the item bottoms out.  I'm not 100% sure this will meet your needs (how heavy are the items) and B. it's hard to see with the eye, from a couple of feet away, in the field, but I'm not sure about in a studio and a camera.  Worst case scenario, you're out 4 bucks, but what the heck, when you get tired, you can go fishing.

J.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 16, 2009)

The Digital Photography Book, Volume 3 - Video Downloads | Kelby Training


Scroll down to the sunglasses (Special Wire for Hanging Products (video)), watch the video. Hope it helps.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 16, 2009)

It will probably take you 10 times longer to tie the string and hang the item, than it will to edit it out of the image.


----------

